
Ask HN: Links to older resources like Calculus Made Easy - bryanrasmussen
This recent thread https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=23257303 made me wonder if there were any old resources, and I would say 100 years or older should be the requirement, on subjects or a mathematical, technical or scientific nature that are a better introduction than most of today&#x27;s works.
======
Jugurtha
Here:
[https://archive.org/details/folkscanomy_mathematics](https://archive.org/details/folkscanomy_mathematics)

Hilbert, Courant, Bourbaki, Hadley, Dieudonné, Hardy, Descartes, Cauchy...
They're all there. Could last you a lifetime.

For more "recent" ones, there's
[https://mirtitles.org/](https://mirtitles.org/), which specializes in Soviet
era books from MIR Publishers or, as I've known them in my translated college
textbooks, "Éditions MIR". Demidovich, Smirnov, Piskunov, Kolmogorov, Tarasov,
Irodov, they're all there...

As an aside, look at " _Cours d 'Analyse de l'École Polytechnique_" by
Augustin-Louis Cauchy in 1821. Look at the typography, the layout, table of
contents. Pretty LaTeX like if you ask me. The last paragraph of the
introduction where he thanks people who've helped him... Poisson, Ampère, and
Coriolis. Damn.

------
cpach
Good question! Here is one that I thought of:
[http://507movements.com/](http://507movements.com/)

~~~
bryanrasmussen
that's great, I've seen that before but forgot it, I just found a review of it
in IEEE Robotics & Automation Magazine

[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/260691262_Five_Hund...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/260691262_Five_Hundred_and_Seven_Mechanical_Movements_Brown_HT_On_the_Shelf)

------
pknerd
What is mathematics? It helped Einstein to understand maths.

